
Ask HN: Haiku? - PebblesRox
<p><pre><code>   Reply in haiku.
   See one you like?  Upvote it!
   Gather points to win!</code></pre>
======
windsurfer

      There was an old man
      From Peru, whose lim'ricks all
      Look'd like haiku. He
      
      Said with a laugh, "I
      Cut them in half, the pay is
      Much better for two."
    

Found on the net. No idea who's it is!

~~~
freakwit
limerickdb - <http://www.limerickdb.com/?top150>

not the original source

but "oh well", i say

------
vito
I thought this was a

post for the Haiku OS

but am now saddened.

~~~
J_McQuade

      A confusing thing:
      
      Many seem to say "Oh Ess"
      
      Whereas I say "Oss"

~~~
jrockway

        Those that say "Oh Ess"
        are using something I call
        correct English (hah)

------
kyro
This is Hacker News.

Not a place for your haikus.

GTFO NAO.

~~~
thunk

      This is Hacker News.
      A place for haikus, but not
      lame internet memes.

------
gwern

         Haikus need _kigo_ -
         OP is not a haiku.
         But neither is this.
    

Director's special edition alternate ending:

    
    
         This is; summer rain!

~~~
movix
Australians, Google kigo,

Never mind the Ashes,

A season

------
dca

      This is bullshit man.
      I refuse to write haikus.
      And you can't make me.

------
mark_h
One of my favourites:

    
    
        "Cherry blossoms fall"
        Is a sneaky haiku trick
        Cherry blossoms fall.
    

from jwz: <http://bethesignal.org/misc/jwz-haiku.html>

~~~
algorias
Do they make sound

if no-one hears the

cherry blossoms fall.

~~~
uninverted

      Four then Five then Five
      A proper haiku makes not
      Try Five Seven Five

~~~
diiq
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haiku_in_English>

------
PebblesRox

       Hacker News geyser:
       Insight and inspiration
       Bubble from the depths.

------
thunk

      nascent RSI
      100 emacs buffers
      yet love at first hack

~~~
jimm
Emacs not the cause

Twenty-five years I've used it

Fingers good as new

~~~
thunk
Eh, I'm going to break with the theme here and just respond, because the last
thing I want to do is give the wrong impression about emacs:

I'm not getting RSI. My fingers feel great. It just sort of fit in the haiku.
Swap caps and ctl. Use emacs. M-x can-i-get-a-hell-yeah

------
movix
What has this

got to do with hacking?

I can't see any point in it.

~~~
windsurfer

      Hackers push boundaries.
      Haikus limit sentances,
      so you have to cram!

~~~
byrneseyeview

        Arbitrarily
        Pushing boundaries is not what
        Hackers do, at all.
    
        Random mutation
        Is not usually an
        Improvement. It fails.

------
boredguy8

      Twice five syllables
      plus seven can't say much but
      that's haiku for you
    
      (-Hofstadter)

------
jrockway

        A new tradition
        To replace "Erlang day", we
        could do this instead

------
viggity
Haikus are easy

but sometimes they don’t make sense

Refrigerator

~~~
joeyo

      I am reluctant
      to upvote any haikus that
      employ plagiarism.

~~~
uninverted

      I am reluctant
      to upvote any haikus that
      employ plagiarism.

------
anatoly

      Before my mouseclick,
      This post had forty-two comments.
      ...I'm sorry.

------
harkain
I 'm flabbergasted!

I come here for Hacker News,

and find poetry.

\---

these are however

very amusing to read.

Gentlemen, proceed.

------
shughes

      Haiku in Java:
      System.out.println(
      "My little pony...");

~~~
noonespecial

      10 PRINT "Hello World!"
      20 PRINT "Its a Haiku!"
      30 GOTO 10

------
tommusic

      come be a poet
      with people around the world
      one line at a time
    

<http://haikoo.org>

------
Robin_Message
In the trees

Sour grapes glow —

fireflies

~~~
tigerthink

        That's not a haiku
        But I still rather like it
        Are others checking?

~~~
PebblesRox

      It is still haiku
      5, 7, 5: Maximums
      Shorter is okay

------
chriskelley

        Tick tock tick tock hands,
        you behave like molasses,
        be more like Usain

------
chriskelley

        Hacker finds success,
        contentment not guaranteed.
        Feature, not a bug.

------
div
Wikipedia!

Just to find what it takes

writing a haiku

------
tlrobinson
I am not quite sure

How to write proper haikus.

Is this one valid?

------
sev
I have understood

A use case of hacker news:

Learning poetry.

------
anigbrowl
Sunday afternoon; often more interesting, if less rigorous

------
iuguy
For ramen profit You don't need VC funding Unless it's YC

------
diiq
A thousand words dully glow

in unsmiling cages ---

the summer still yearns

for haiku's pale fire

------
qbit
Haikus on HN?

What has the world come to now?

Still, I can't resist.

------
awt
the sun of dawn shows

orange in the eastern sky

like news dot yc

------
abijlani
Code is poetry

UI a story

Hack... a haiku

------
BearOfNH
Hacker News haiku:

Should one write about nature

or technology?

------
GrandMasterBirt
Son-of-a-gun the

haiku returned to my life

I despise it still

\--

I refuse to post

more haikus to this here thread

I feel so dirty.

------
pbhj
Pointless post What's my response Flag it!

[I think I got it right, never done Haiku before]

~~~
jrockway

      What you have written
      is not Haiku, but rather
      is inane drivel.

